# The Replacement of Judas in Acts 1



## sastark (Sep 17, 2010)

Various reformed opinions on the replacement of Judas with Matthias as the twelfth Apostle at The Ruling Elder.

The Ruling Elder: Acts 1: Appointing a Replacement for Judas

Charles Hodge has an interesting opinion on the matter.


----------



## Scott1 (Sep 17, 2010)

Scripture tells us an apostle needed to be an eyewitness of the resurrection of our Lord.

It came down to a choice between Joseph called Barsabas and Matthias, who had both seen the resurrection.

Church tradition indicates Matthias went out and was an apostle to Ethiopia. 

There is also an indication of "Let another take his office" (Acts 1:20; Psalm 109:8). 

By all indications, Matthias was someone who had been with and around the Lord, and those who were apostles, was qualified for the unique office of apostle, and even that it was prophesied, by implication there would be a replacement of Judas Iscariot.



> Acts 1
> 
> 16Men and brethren, this scripture must needs have been fulfilled, which the Holy Ghost by the mouth of David spake before concerning Judas, which was guide to them that took Jesus.
> 
> ...


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm with Calvin on this. For him, it was Spirit-led and a matter of prophecy-fulfillment. Acts itself knows nothing of a "rush-to-judgment" in this case. The whole thing is presented as something done very decently and in order, and a model of apostolic leadership and Scripture interpretation.


----------



## MW (Sep 17, 2010)

I support Bruce's appeal to Calvin. There is an apologetical problem with Hodge's view so far as the foundations of Christianity are concerned. Salvation is of the Jews. The twelve apostles were chosen as the foundation of the new Israel to bring salvation to the world. The selection of twelve apostles was important to the apostolic church's commission of judging the twelve tribes of Israel and needed to be complete before the worldwide mission commenced with the outpouring of the Spirit at pentecost. Further, Paul was an apostle to the Gentiles, not to the Jews.


----------

